# Cobalt switch machines... any good?



## mdmeyers1982 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey guys...

I recently checked out a place called Kings Hobby in Austin Texas... they seemed to have a pretty awesome selection up there. I was asking around about switch machines and one of the guys recommended a Cobalt. He said it is simular to the tortoise motor. I bought one on impulse thinking I would give it a try... 

From what I understand is, I can buy a stationary decoder that is able to operate more than one of these?? 

Please help.... I'm a bit confused on what decoders are compatible with switch motors. My ultimate goal is to operate about 6 to 8 switches on a layout with a DCC control...


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

_From what I understand is, I can buy a stationary decoder that is able to operate more than one of these?? 

Please help.... I'm a bit confused on what decoders are compatible with switch motors. My ultimate goal is to operate about 6 to 8 switches on a layout with a DCC control... _

try this Tony's Trains, scroll the page down to SC8 Servo Controller $46.15, you can control 8 switch's independently.


http://www.tonystrains.com/products/teamdigital.htm

Don't know nothing about the Cobalt, I'm using mostly Tortise, never had no problem with them. The old cliche "if it works don't fix it". hope I helped some, Jim


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

I run DCC and have my switches (tortoise) powered by a 9 volt power pack (local electrical store 4.99).....no issues.

the cobalt look great....better connectors-no soldering......looks identical to the tortoise, but different wire connector. I want to try some-maybe in my yard


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

_mdmeyers1982_,
Cobalts are Slow Motion Switch Machines.
You will need either 
Team Digital SMD84 or SRC16 
or a pair of either 
Digitrax DS44 Basic Quad Stationary Decoder or DS64 Quad Stationary Decoder

_Rangerover_,
The team digital SC8 Servo Controller will *NOT *work for the Cobalt Switch Machines.


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

NIMT said:


> _mdmeyers1982_,
> Cobalts are Slow Motion Switch Machines.
> You will need either
> Team Digital SMD84 or SRC16
> ...


OOPS, my bad, I thought he was simply asking about Cobalt, either way I do believe there's addtional money to be spent with stationary decoders for each machine, I looked into this cause I thought I could use them with my system, but decided to stay with my little ole switch's, but then I have 42 switch's to contend with, toooooooo much money!


----------

